# label on shashka



## q123q

I ask to help to translate a label. The label is pasted to the Russian saber of 1909-1917.


----------



## frequency

They are labels yes. They all look to me the same label.
The label was used and issued by the Yamaguchi Prefecture Educational Museum in the Taisho era.
It has the spaces you can write date, category number, and item name down.

The problem is the item name. I can't read them at all lol.
The label has something written on the top left, too, but sorry I can't read it.

q123, then the Russian sword could possibly is Japanese one, unless somebody has attached it mistakely. Joke. I wonder the sword might have been exhibited in the museum.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

大正（this is deleted and corrected to 昭和）　　年　　月　　調　　　　Maybe 昭和一年二月.
Investigated on (month), (year) of Showa

分類　第　　号
Category: (I cannot read the vague letters)

品目：
Item (I cannot read　the vague letters)

山口県立教育博物館
the Yamaguchi Prefecture Educational Museum 


I think the Russian sward was displayed at the Yamaguch Prefecture Educational Museum since 1926 or later.

We can read the printed letters, but we cannot read the written letters because they are too vague/pale.


----------



## q123q

Thanks for the help! I made a new photos better.

It is very interesting officer saber (the Russian name - the dragoon shashka), it was at the Russian officer during World War I.

The saber was under repair, it seems to me that the Russian officer was on service in Japan (after the Russian revolution).

On a saber all Russian, except hilt top at which the unclear sign is established.

I applied photos.


----------



## frequency

It doesn't look a Japanese saber, but would be a Russian saber. I couldn't find any new information from the images uploaded><
Regarding the kanji on top left, it looks Showa modifying Taisho, as Dorberman says.
Yes, we had some Russian refugees soon after the Russian Revolution.

I see a small emblem near to the hilt and some letters over it


----------



## q123q

frequency said:


> ....
> 
> I see a small emblem near to the hilt and some letters over it



This emblem Russian eagle. In Japan this medalion was established:
http://forum.wordreference.com/attachments/dsc_1933-jpg.16450/


----------



## Flaminius

調 in the first line may be acquisition, not investigation.  If this was the case, the first line is for time of acquisition.  調 in this sense is not immediately understood nowadays but remains in compound words such as 調達 (procurement).

The shashka could have come to Japan due to the Russo-Japanese War (1904-5).  It may have been a loot on the battlefield or a gift from a POW.  Yamaguchi detained Russian POWs by the order of a few hundreds.


----------



## q123q

Flaminius said:


> The shashka could have come to Japan due to the Russo-Japanese War (1904-5). It may have been a loot on the battlefield or a gift from a POW. Yamaguchi detained Russian POWs by the order of a few hundreds.


These sabers became since 1909 when Russian-Japanese war came to the end.


----------



## frequency

Good The Showa era starts from 1926. And the Russian Revolution and the Russo-Japanese War both happened earlier than the start. The museum at least received the saber in 1926.

I heard the Russian refugees used to live in the town with a port, such as Yokohama and Kobe. So I wondered why countryside Yamaguchi had the saber lol. The fact of the detained Russian POWs in Yamaguchi is the key to solve the mystery of the saber, but we don't have enough information yet.

That beautiful medalion in 6? To me, it looks both of Russian one and Japanese one.


----------



## Flaminius

q123q said:


> These sabers became since 1909 when Russian-Japanese war came to the end.


Oh, you said in the first post that the type of shashkas was produced between 1909-1917.  Then, the POWs from the war between 1904-5 cannot be the source of this item.

Yamaguchi sent out to the rest of Japan and abroad many officers and bureaucrats, businessmen and scholars back then (this is due to the vital role that Yamaguchi played in the revolution a few decades ago).  It is possible that one of them met a Russian fugitive and was given this sword during the early years of the Soviet.


----------



## q123q

frequency said:


> ....
> 
> That beautiful medalion in 6? To me, it looks both of Russian one and Japanese one.


This medallion is unusual, on the Russian weapon met such for the first time. This saber can't already be considered absolutely Russian, rather this Russian-Japanese weapon in a place of use and modernization. On a saber there was a non-russian medallion, the Russian coat of arms and a monogram of the Emperor Nikolay 2 remained. It indicates age of the owner - he received an officer rank during Nikolay's era.


----------



## q123q

Flaminius said:


> Oh, you said in the first post that the type of shashkas was produced between 1909-1917.  Then, the POWs from the war between 1904-5 cannot be the source of this item.
> 
> Yamaguchi sent out to the rest of Japan and abroad many officers and bureaucrats, businessmen and scholars back then (this is due to the vital role that Yamaguchi played in the revolution a few decades ago).  It is possible that one of them met a Russian fugitive and was given this sword during the early years of the Soviet.


In Russia practically there is no information on service of Russians in Japan. Many years couldn't be spoken about it. This shashka example of it.

In World War I Russia and Japan were already allies, and in 1918 during stay of Japanese troops in Vladivostok some Russian officers passed to Japanese service.
It is considered to be that the Russian emigrants in Manchuria defended Japanese interests.


----------



## frequency

q123q said:


> This saber can't already be considered absolutely Russian,


Don't be so pessimistic lol. For the medallion, I just mentioned its appearance.
I thought it may be a Russian saber copied by Japanese, but it looks well used actually by someone.


----------

